
Visual Explanation of the Raft Consensus Algorithm - parasj
https://raftconsensus.github.io/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8527440](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8527440)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9613493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9613493)

